# 2010 World Cup  Keeper Gloves and FIFA Match Ball



## vipgraphx (May 3, 2012)

I took this shot in my backyard. These are the reusch 2010 World Cup keeper gloves along side with a Real FIFA match game ball. I bought these gloves for my son as he is a goal keeper. They are bit to big for him right now so they are in the package. I thought it would be cool to take a picture before they get used....Kinda of like product photography but not....this is just for fun.

Since it was sports related I thought it would be best to post here. Oh and those bright colors are real no saturation bump was done at all.




gloves by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

C and C is welcome


----------



## jake337 (May 3, 2012)

Great colors and light.  I would like to see some goal netting or your sons new soccer shoes as a background instead of the tree though.


----------



## CMfromIL (May 3, 2012)

Neat concept, but honestly the tree/rock combo is really not adding to the picture.  Take them to a park with a soccer net/goal though and you'd have the makings of a nice shot.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, what the others have said. Why a tree? I'd much rather see a more minimalist approach like an open field, perhaps with a white painted line traveling through the frame. 

I just don't normally associate tree's and rocks with a soccer field... Maybe I'm weird.


----------



## vipgraphx (May 3, 2012)

Well lucky enough I have a soccer goal set up in my back yard so I gave it another go...




gloves and ball by VIPGraphX, on Flickr







gloves and ball crop 3 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## CMfromIL (May 4, 2012)

I like the net a lot better.  It does seem to be very 'top down' though.  Any way to lower the perspective?  It's coming across more as a 'product shot' versus a showpiece for the gloves/ball.

Now if that's the look you are going for though, I think you have nailed it.  And boy, those colors POP!


----------



## vipgraphx (May 4, 2012)

Thanks, and yes it was kinda my take on product photography:thumbup:


----------

